# Is this ok for goats to eat? Cuz mine did



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I couldn't stop butterscotch from eating this...she got a couple of leaves down before I intervened. I need to know what it is, if it's ok for her to eat, and if not, if the couple of leaves she got down is enough to harm her. They are growing within a sparse blackberry patch on the edge of trees. I included two pics of the runner roots they are growing from. The plant kinda smells like carrots, and leaks a milky substance when a stem is broken (that's mainly why I'm freaking out...like milkweed which is toxic). Thanks in advance.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kinda looks like honeysuckle which goats love


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think that's it, but I could be wrong. I have two types of honeysuckle growing here...the usual kind for us, which grows on vines hand has yellow yummy smelling flowers. Then I have a honeysuckle non-native bush that sprouts pink flowers...its a Titarian (Lonicera tatarica) I think, and the leaves don't look the same, nor does the bush smell like carrots when a branch is broken. At first I thought it was the tree of heavens spreading, but when you break their branches they STINK. Also, the TOH are different in appearance and how they come up out of the ground. Oh Heavens I hope someone can tell me what it is!!! There's a whole bunch of them!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, it does look like vining Honeysuckle. Shouldn't hurt them a bit, they love it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's about 180 different types of Honeysuckle maybe this will help you a little http://www.gardenguides.com/100228-identify-japanese-honeysuckle-vs-american-honeysuckle.html


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I have the exact same stuff here and my goats have been chompin on it for almost 2 years now with zero issues.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I got a positive I.D. on the vegetation...it's winged/shining sumac  Which means they can have it! Yay!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome. We don't have Sumac here. Bet they will love it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A few bites of just about any toxic plant will not affect a goat to badly as you need to get into that 1% total body way index before it starts to become bad. Other then Yew shrubs like Japaneses Yew . 8 oz. of that can kill a horse or a cow, as long as you just keep doing what you just did, you should be great


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And Rhodies of some types. I had a particular large leaved red flowered Rhodie in my yard when I moved into this place. Just one leaf off that darn thing and they would start slinging cud. It met it demise quickly.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe I hear that GH! The above pictures made me think Rhodie of some sort cause of the shine on the leaves but as you said. A few bites of that and the puke starts to fly. So although NOT GOOD for the goats to eat. I have never seen any of them eat enough to really hurt them as they are puking it all up so fast


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

The only plant I have that is in the rhododendron family (that I know of, mind you) is one azalea plant, and babies are kept far away from it. Hubby won't let me cut it down because it's so beautiful when it blooms...huge white flowers. I even said to him what if the goats get out somehow or get loose and eat it, then how are you gonna feel (since he loves the babies). Typical of him, he said "They won't get out". Pfft. Mr. "I know everything and am always right". SIGH.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

montanadolphin said:


> The only plant I have that is in the rhododendron family (that I know of, mind you) is one azalea plant, and babies are kept far away from it. Hubby won't let me cut it down because it's so beautiful when it blooms...huge white flowers. I even said to him what if the goats get out somehow or get loose and eat it, then how are you gonna feel (since he loves the babies). Typical of him, he said "They won't get out". Pfft. Mr. "I know everything and am always right". SIGH.


HAHAHAHA!!! my bf is like that too. I've been wanting to eradicate most of the avocado trees around our yard, which is supposedly poisonous. the goats keep eating leaves and the bark, and nothing's happened, but I don't want to chance it. FINALLY he's going to remove the little ones that won't be bearing any fruit b/c they're so small, and keeping just the one on the land that's big and has potential to have avocados (hopefully soon).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Learn something new everyday ! Glad your goats werent at risk 
Thank goodness for TGS


----------



## angora1972 (Jun 1, 2013)

What about bittersweet? Is that dangerous to them?


----------

